# Neist Point Lighthouse/B&B - Skye



## Obi Wan (Sep 5, 2014)

This explore has been 3 years in the making!
Considering the site is only a mere 500 miles away from me, it is not a place I pass or happen to be near, and it certainly is not within the realms of a day out.
So three years ago I found this place, but sadly did not get the chance to explore, only admire briefly from the outside and wonder.
For the last 3 years I have had itchy exploring feet, and been dying to get back and get my hands on this one. Luckily, last week I did exactly that after patiently biding my time.
3 years on, I found myself back on the Isle of Skye and took the opportunity before it was lost once more; and it was worth the wait. (and even worth being eaten by the midges)

On the very tip of Neist Point, quite literally on the cliffs edge and standing alone on it's remote perch is the Lighthouse and it's adjoining complex of keepers cottages.

The complex was designed by David Alan Stevenson, and built in 1909, costing £4,350.
The lighthouse itself was lit in November 1909, ironically only 4 months after a ship became wrecked on the cliffs below. The ship was a steamer bound for Poland from Liverpool, and although all the crew survived, the steamer "Doris"; succumbed to the deep and still lies in it's watery grave beneath the cliffs of the lighthouse.

The lighthouse has a large foghorn, which was an addition in 1910 but is now decommissioned and sits in ominous silence.

The lighthouse finally became automated in 1990, at which point the keepers were withdrawn.
Although the light itself is still operating (all be it on it's own), the complex attached now stands derelict and mournful on the wind swept heights of Neist Point.

At some time following it's automation, the surrounding complex of keepers cottages was sold to a private owner who opened the site as a bed and breakfast, and self catering holiday cottage complex.
It is unclear exactly when this exchange took place, or exactly when the site opened as holiday accommodation; or indeed when it ceased and closed it's doors.

There is mention of the landowner being in dispute over tourists accessing the lighthouse over his land in 2002, so it is possible it had ceased operating as holiday lettings by then.

Needless to say, the site still stands the test of time and weather, and stands proudly high above the waves of The Minch.
Inside has the eerie air of an abandoned ship, as though in homage to the Doris; with food and cutlery still in place and the beds made up neatly as though expecting a visitor who may never arrive.

I am afraid this thread is mighty picture heavy, as I was torn as to which to include.
(the rest are on my Flickr page).

ENJOY!





[/url]Abandoned point by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Stay the night by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lift by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Romantic hideaway by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lighthouse cabin by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Self contained by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Compact and bijou by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]No ball games by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Captain's cabin bunks by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Fully stocked by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Wellies by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Light through yonder window by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Luxury accomodation by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Be different by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Subtle lighting by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]The living room by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Death by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lock down by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Borrowed memory by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Portside cabin by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Lookout by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Neist point at dusk by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Toy lighthouse by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]


Hope my thread has done the place justice.
If you like what you saw, and aren't too bored by my ream of photos, you are welcome to view the rest in my Flickr album - https://www.flickr.com/photos/obiwan74/sets/72157646773574897/

Peace out.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 5, 2014)

What an amazing find! A beautiful part of the world too. Thanks for posting this, makes me want to get in the car and head up there.


----------



## brickworx (Sep 5, 2014)

That is most unusual ... Lovely place and great pics. Loads of clutter as well, thanks mate.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 6, 2014)

3 years in the making indeed, very nicely done and such a surreal location, im surprised nothing has been done with it since, you could spend many hours up here it seems an just enjoy the silence, or even have a nap as that bed looks mighty fresh for such abandonment.
I really like this and it instantly caught my eye, some lovely details you picked out an had a nose on flickr aswel, brilliant payoff in the end, really enjoyed this


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 6, 2014)

That's a fantastic mooch fella,I really like the look of this, love the isolation. Nice set of shots too...


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 6, 2014)

Brilliant shots and well worth waiting for! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Obi Wan (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone, got to be one of my favourite explores so far, even better having waited three years for the opportunity. Be interesting to see how far gone the place will be in another three years.


----------



## wrx0211 (Sep 6, 2014)

im likin that alot,probably around 240 miles from me but ive a plan already to go up there and camp over just to see this place.excellent find thanks.


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2014)

Well that's a first, nice one!


----------

